# You got a First Time Rider this week!



## sushiboy (Nov 10, 2014)

Anyone ever see this in their invoices? This is the 2nd time I've gotten $5 from Uber for getting a 1st time rider. Also I was $4 extra last week because there was a glitch in the Driver App in which I started/canceled a ride at the same time and the passenger was charged the $5 fee. So I had the passenger request a new ride and told her that I'll contact Uber to cancel that ride. Since it was a Saturday night and they had the $10 min fares, they gave me the difference for that ride even though the ride was canceled. Uber does nice things once in a while


----------



## ValleyKip (Nov 11, 2014)

You should always ask the pax: "So, are you a frequent Uber user?"

If you get, "Actually, it's my first time..." then follow up with, "Do you have a first-ride-free code?"

If they don't, then give them a code card ... you do have code cards, right? ... and be sure to emphasize that the code can be used by anyone who has never used Uber before.

Each use of the code gets you a $5 "You got..." bonus.

Etc.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Last week I had a 1st time rider. There was also an extra $5 for "Top-up to $10 for last week's firs time riders!" No one advertised that that was a promotion. Wish they had.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Va
lleyKip said:


> You should always ask the pax: "So, are you a frequent Uber user?"
> 
> If you get, "Actually, it's my first time..." then follow up with, "Do you have a first-ride-free code?"
> 
> ...


Well that's interesting. Despite having passed out at least 200 cards with my promo code, I have never received a $5 referral bonus from Uber. Lately, I've been asking all of my riders if it's their first time riding with Uber and whether or not they used a promo code. Last week, I had a guy that said this was his first time and that he did not use a promo code. So I reached over and handed him my promo card. He entered the code and got a success message saying he would receive $20 off. Therefore, you can imagine my excitement (sarcasm) when I was expecting to see my very first rider referral $5 bonus on my statement this week. Nope. Uber gypped me. And here is the email string I had with them:

Hello,

I watched a rider successfully use my promo code during his first ride experience with Uber and I notice I do not have a $5.00 rider referral bonus on my pay stub this week. Here is the trip ID:

(Trip ID removed.)

Thanks,
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi,

Thanks for writing in! We track all first time rides with your promo code automatically. You'll be paid at the end of each week for all of your new riders. Please note that the rider must have entered your promo code correctly and taken their first ride in order for you to be paid. If you have not yet received payment for a rider referral, it is because the rider has not yet entered your promo code and taken their first ride.

Your promo code *only* works when the rider has not already requested their first ride. This means it also won't work for riders who are in the car and already requested you.

Please let me know if you have any more questions.

Thanks!

Best,
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Any thoughts? I haven't responded yet, but I seriously feel like just letting loose and going off on them about how this is BS, etc etc.


----------



## buster11xx (Aug 13, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> Well that's interesting. Despite having passed out at least 200 cards with my promo code, I have never received a $5 referral bonus from Uber. Lately, I've been asking all of my riders if it's their first time riding with Uber and whether or not they used a promo code. Last week, I had a guy that said this was his first time and that he did not use a promo code. So I reached over and handed him my promo card. He entered the code and got a success message saying he would receive $20 off. Therefore, you can imagine my excitement (sarcasm) when I was expecting to see my very first rider referral $5 bonus on my statement this week. Nope. Uber gypped me. And here is the email string I had with them:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


Do you really expect them to pay you a referral fee on a rider that they created with their advertising?


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

buster11xx said:


> Do you really expect them to pay you a referral fee on a rider that they created with their advertising?


That's why I asked. I had been telling all the drivers I know around here that this procedure wouldn't work. But then they kept telling me that they had been paid a referral bonus by doing exactly that. Like the OP here, he said the same thing. But when I tried to do it, Uber says it's a no go. This is my point: Either a whole bunch of people are mistaken, or Uber isn't uniform in their policy. Which is it? Probably a little of both. LOL


----------



## Charles1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Uber schmoober


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Using another rider's referral code gets them up to $30 off so most of them that do have promotions are going to use those.


----------



## winston (Jun 23, 2014)

buster11xx said:


> Do you really expect them to pay you a referral fee on a rider that they created with their advertising?


Nope, but they don't pay on the ones you create on your own either.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> Any thoughts? I haven't responded yet, but I seriously feel like just letting loose and going off on them about how this is BS, etc etc.


It's always been my understanding that the referral promo codes only work when entered before requesting their first ride, as stated in their response. Lyft is clear on this issue, so I always assumed it was the case for Uber as well. I too have yet to see a $5 referral fee when I know of two riders who have used it. Never had this problem with Lyft.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> It's always been my understaI've ng that the referral promo codes only work when entered before requesting their first ride, as stated in their response. Lyft is clear on this issue, so I always assumed it was the case for Uber as well. I too have yet to see a $5 referral fee when I know of two riders who have used it. Never had this problem with Lyft.


We also have a widespread problem here of promo codes not working at all. Ive watched three riders who say they had never downloaded Uber before and never used it try to enter my promo code and get an error message that a promo code has already been used on their account. I watched these people download the app on their phone and even helped one put his payment info in the app.

Emails to Uber were responded with typical useless verbiage that a promo code had already been used on that account. I'm like, seriously? I'm telling you these people have never used Uber before! But then they just quit responding to you.


----------

